# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  zbulohet numri me 13 milionë shifra.

## King_Arthur

*Një grup matematicientësh të universitetit të Kalifornisë dhe Los Angeles kanë lajmëruar zbulimin e një numri me 13 milionë shifra. 

Ata kanë fituar kështu një cmim prej 100.000 dollarë që ishte premtuar për atë që do të zbulonte një numër më të madh se 10 milionë shifra. Cmimi do të dorëzohet sapo numri të bëhwt publik. Për të zbuluar numrin, Universiteti kalifornian ka zënë një rrjet me 75 kompjutera me një sistem operativ Windows XP si dhe një sistem tjetër kompiuterik alternativ që shërben për të verifikuar numrin. Bëhet fjalë për numrin primar të 46-të të Mersenne. Numri primar i Mersenne (nga emri i matematicientit francez Marin Mersenne, 1588-1684) shprehet ne formulën 2 x p  1, ku p është në vetvete një numer primar, d.th i dukshëm vetëm për veten e vet dhe për një. 

Vlera e p-së e gjetur nga matematicientët kalifornian është i barabartë me 43.112.609. 

Bëhet fjalë për një sukse të ri për programin Great Internet Mersenne Prime Search (GIMPS), që ka vënë në garë gjatë gjithë këtyre viteve matematicientë nga e gjithë bota dhe ka sjell në dritë një seri numrash të rinj para Mersenne. 

Një cmim prej 100 mijë dollarë është vënë në lojë nga Electronic Frontier Foundation për atë që gjente një numër primar të Marsenne me më shumë se 10 milionë shifra. 

Jemi entuziast , tha për Los Angeles Times shefi i grupit të matematicientëve kalifornian, Edson Smith, Dhe tani të përveshim mëngët për të kërkuar numrin tjetër.*

----------


## Borix

Kushdo qe ka bere perkthimin, e ka perkthyer lajmin rromlla-pertomlla. E para, quhet numer prim, jo primar. E dyta, formula e Mersenne eshte dhene gabim: Eshte 2 ne fuqi te p minus 1, ku p eshte nje numer prim. Gjithesesi...

----------

